# Black max ink cartridges cheap alternative



## wdburns (May 29, 2009)

Ok
My first post, so be nice.

Can i use an Epson 1400 and use refillable cartridges with Auto Reset Chips, all 6 carts filled with FastINK - Black Dye Bulk Bottle, and Accurip software to make good quality film positives?


----------



## wdburns (May 29, 2009)

Is this a silly question or does nobody know?
Any advice on making film positives in the U.K. welcome.
All the good stuff seems to come from the good old US-of-A, but shipping costs are a bit steep.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont know the answer to this question....I use the r1900 blackmax system so I would be interested in finding a cheaper alternative to the regular epson carts........

Inked


----------



## totalstitch (Apr 8, 2007)

That is how I have my 1400 printer set up and it works fine. I am not using FastInk, just regular black dye ink.


----------



## wdburns (May 29, 2009)

Thanks,
I don't want to spend a wad of cash to find out it does not work.
Fastinks have better UV blocking but cost a bit more.


----------



## mrwilturner (Jul 24, 2007)

I just set up my epson R1900 with a bulk system from inkrepublic. After a bit of troubleshooting with the chipset, it works great. I use regular dye ink from ebay. I do have the accurip software to bring all black and the good thing is a pint of ink is only 27 bucks.

Hope that helps


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i just use a single fast ink cartridge in the matte black slot. for the other slots i have cartridges i reset when my printer says there low or empty.


----------



## omalley72 (Aug 1, 2008)

amp267 said:


> i just use a single fast ink cartridge in the matte black slot. for the other slots i have cartridges i reset when my printer says there low or empty.


How do you reset a cartridge?


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

omalley72 said:


> How do you reset a cartridge?


they sell the reset chips on ebay, it's only a matter of pulling out the cartridge, reseting it, and putting it back in. it only takes a few seconds, and you save a ton of money


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

with the one cartridge are you getting dark films?

Inked


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

InkedApparel said:


> with the one cartridge are you getting dark films?
> 
> Inked


yes sir, even halftones


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

mrwilturner said:


> I just set up my epson R1900 with a bulk system from inkrepublic. After a bit of troubleshooting with the chipset, it works great. I use regular dye ink from ebay. I do have the accurip software to bring all black and the good thing is a pint of ink is only 27 bucks.
> 
> Hope that helps


 
does the Inkerepublic have the all black system for the epson r1900?

Inked


----------



## CenCoastDesigns (Feb 11, 2009)

amp267 said:


> yes sir, even halftones



Can you possibly elaborate on this subject and your success? Or perhaps point me in a direction that I might find some more information?

Thank you.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

I got mine on ebay......do a search of epson printer reset chip or something similar to that.
When your cartridge runs out, pull it out like you are replacing it, then get your reset chip 
And reset the empty cartridge. Once its reset put it back in. the printer thinks its 
Full. Now you can print. Since only one cartridge has ink only one can use ink. That saves
You from having to buy more cartridges. heres a link to the reset chip

i have had no problems so far. another member here turned me on to the idea, he had been doing it for a long time. 

Resetter for EPSON Reset cx5400 R200 R340 rx600 chip - eBay (item 260289249252 end time Aug-14-09 12:44:36 PDT)


----------



## wdburns (May 29, 2009)

You can also buy refillable cartridges with Auto Reset Chips (ARC).


----------



## mrwilturner (Jul 24, 2007)

InkedApparel said:


> does the Inkerepublic have the all black system for the epson r1900?
> 
> Inked


Unfortunately not, I had to get the Accurip software 

I'm not sure how only printing with one black cartridge would work instead of all 8, but with all 8 printing, the results are pitch black positives. Well worth it in my opinion. Also, printing with all 8 cartridges keeps the print heads in use which helps with the usual banding and clogs that can happen with unused print-heads after a while. 

I would also suggest modifying the waste ink system on any inkjet to extend the life of the printer in general. 

I spoke with inkrepublic yesterday and they say they are manufacturing new chipsets to replace the current one that will be a bit easier to work with and will not require as much trial and error.


----------



## mrwilturner (Jul 24, 2007)

mrwilturner said:


> Unfortunately not, I had to get the Accurip software
> 
> I'm not sure how only printing with one black cartridge would work instead of all 8, but with all 8 printing, the results are pitch black positives. Well worth it in my opinion. Also, printing with all 8 cartridges keeps the print heads in use which helps with the usual banding and clogs that can happen with unused print-heads after a while.
> 
> ...



To clarify, I created my all black system using inkrepublics CIS system for the Epson R1900, the accurip software, black dye ink from ebay, and filling each of the 8 cartridges (bottles) with black dye ink.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

well keep wasting your money


----------



## wdburns (May 29, 2009)

At the momet i am printing my positives with one black cartridge, the results are good but not perfect.
When held to the light they are not blocking all the light, mostly around the edges.
I had a go with the accurip RIP trail software.
This not only gives me the abillity to do halftones but allows me to choose how many black filled cartridge my epson 1400 should use, giving me pitch black positives when i need them.


----------



## mrwilturner (Jul 24, 2007)

amp267 said:


> well keep wasting your money


Wasting my money by using all 8 cartridges to print a darker black?

please enlighten me


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sure why you can't get good positives with only one cartridge? Our RIP will do 1 cartridge and the results are excellent. The new version will give the option of turning on whatever channel(s) you want as well as control what percentage of ink you push through, but it's really not necessary. I guess if you turned all 8 channels on at 20% you could still get the same results, but again, one cartridge through a RIP should do the trick.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is something that I just heard and I believe it to be true. An ALL-BLACK ink setup using a RIP to print halftones does not print from all 8 channels at the same time. If it did, it would flood the film. The main all black RIP alternates which channels are being used and they control the amount of ink that is being dropped depending the channels selected. This information came from a distributor of the product.

I agree with Jerid... there are thousands of RIPs out there only using one cartridge to print film positives with. If you want the most cost-effective setup, it would be using a printer that has around 4-channels of black film positive ink in it and the remaining channels that have a mixture of cleaning fluid / distilled water. This is because the cost of the cleaning fluid / distilled water is significantly less than the film positive ink and as I mentioned above, you are not going to use all the ink channels at the same time (unless you drop the % down so low). Bottom line, there is a threshold that you are only going to print so fast depending on which printer you have... no matter the number of ink channels you use. Once you reach that threshold, you are better off running cleaning fluid / distilled water through those lines to minimize your cost on wasted ink (Epson will spit ink from all ink channels based on the firmware, if you run a nozzle check or head cleaning,...).

Just something to think about if you are looking at ways to save money.

Mark


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I have an epson r1900 ... with accurip...how do I turn off or lower the % of ink from a specific channel...anyone know....

Inked


----------



## wdburns (May 29, 2009)

In Accurip setup you can change the droplet weight to: light, medium or heavy.
But there is nothing about changing the %.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Light, medium and heavy probably refers to the size of the drop. Most likely, AccuRIP does not give you that much control as other RIPs do where you can control the percentages. Try changing the setting to medium or heavy and see if that works.

Mark


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

mrwilturner said:


> Wasting my money by using all 8 cartridges to print a darker black?
> 
> please enlighten me


sounds like others beat me to it


----------



## wdburns (May 29, 2009)

The new version of ScreenRIP Pro sounds great. If it cost a bit less than Accurip i might have gone for that instead.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

changing from heavy to medium doesnt show a change as I can see in accurip.....so theres not to much control as to the amount of ink it lays down.....

Inked


----------

